# RIP Valkyrie



## Valkyrie5272 (Mar 15, 2013)

fed my baby amel corn snake this morning and came home to find she had passed. not sure if maybe her meal was too large or not. I've spent the last few months having serious feeding issues and don't know if it was something unknown that was the cause. Either way she will be missed greatly.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

